# ford 4610 starter removal



## lliwpukcip (Dec 3, 2012)

I am trying to remove the starter on my 4610 (1989) I believe I have all the bolts removed and all the wires detached . It wiggles freely but will not pull out . what am I missing , I know it's probably something obvious or simple , but I'd appreciate any help you can give me , thanks . Will


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Will,
Did you get the bolt behind the starter?? It takes just the right combination of socket extensions to reach around behind the starter and pull this bolt.


----------

